# Spare Ribs For Memorial Day



## Uncle Bob (May 30, 2011)

*St Louis Cut Spare Ribs ~ Corn on The Cob ~ Baked Sweet Potato ~ Grilled Yellow Squash ~ Green Beans ~ Texas Toast*


----------



## Andy M. (May 30, 2011)

Looks good to me, Bob.  Bravo!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 30, 2011)

Very nice!

Great looking Ribs

I like the grill marks on the TT and I really like the platter.

Do you deliver?


----------



## letscook (May 30, 2011)

drooling !!!!   Looks very yummy and wish I had some


----------



## AmandaN80 (May 30, 2011)

Yum uncle Bob!!


----------



## pacanis (May 30, 2011)

Nice looking meal, UB.


----------



## Paymaster (May 30, 2011)

Lookin Good there Uncle Bob!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 31, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Great looking Ribs
> 
> ...



Normally No on delivery...However, in your case....place your order!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 31, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> Normally No on delivery...However, in your case....place your order!!!


 


I remember $0.19 a gallon *gas*....Before I got my DL I had an older buddy that had a VW Bug.....

A couple racks of thoes ribs on that platter would do it!  It will be a long trip in that ol VW Bug


----------



## roadfix (May 31, 2011)

Excellent!   Got to love the ribs!


----------



## SadieBaby. (Jun 1, 2011)

It's 11pm here and I am drooling!


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 7, 2011)

Great looking spare ribs Uncle Bob.


----------

